# pup will not eat



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

OK guys I need major help. We have an 8 1/2 week old pup. She did not start eating at 6 weeks with the other pups when we started weaning. She got a little smaller but was ok as she was still nursing a couple times a day. After we completely took them off mother, she still did not eat. We let her go 2 days more or less as she was drinking water just not eating. Thinking she would eat when she got hungry enough. Day 3 she still did not eat and was losing weight too quickly and was not as active. So we started feeding her puppy formula with a syringe and giving her nutri cal. We have tried every brand of food available in our town. The only thing she ate was plain tuna ( we were desperate) and she only ate that one time. She turned up her nose after that. We have tried around a dozen or more types of food and flavors...nothing.....We have tried feeding her with her mother so she can get an example...mom eats it maybe its good...no dice. The vet does not see anything wrong with her...However, I just caught her eating her own poop....now...she won't eat any flavor but poop!!!! Any help suggestions or previous experience with this or medical things you think I should check??? She perks right up when she sees mom.....I personally think she is depressed from not nursing...HELP PLEase.... Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Try some cat food mixed in with the puppy food. Dogs love cat food and anything is better than nothing.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*cat food*

Thanks for the suggestion...we have tried that too....:::


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my. Then I would try another vet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't know much about weaning puppies- maybe one of the breeders here can pipe in. I know many think poop eating is due to lack of nutrition which would not be a surprise to you. Was this little girl the runt of the litter? I am guessing you have tried boiled hamburger and rice/ chicken and rice? Yes and try another Vet. Maybe one that specializes in breeding.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My four month old doesn't eat too much either. Sometimes, it helps if I sit on the floor with him and have him eat kibble out of my hand.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It almost sounds like failure to thrive....but I would try another vet as well.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Will he eat treats and human food?? If he does, then you know he is just being picky... 

Search for the threds I have started about my picky Beamer.. there should be about 10 of them or so.. lots of good info in those threads by all the great people here!

Ryan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Is she not eating at all (as opposed to being picky?) In humans this is considered failure to thrive and the patient would be force fed in some way. A vet who will watch a puppy lose significant weight at this age and say that nothing is wrong is not seeing the entire picture. So find a new vet and continue to feed her with a syringe.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with Judy and Cheryl. I had boxer pups that at times had a hard time going onto food but that was when I started feeding at 4 weeks. Try giving her a raw meatball of ground beef. Make it pea size, she may suck it down and that is ok. You can give to her these several times a day. I would also get an orphan formula mix with baby rice cereal and let her drink it or put in a baby bottle, cut the nipple larger and let her suck. 

The longer she goes with out food the less likely she will eat. A weak puppy does not cry and will not eat.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, this does not sound good at all. It does sound like failure to thrive, and it makes me wonder if something else is going on inside her.

Are you on Myra Savant-Harris' email list? I have been "no mail" for a while or I'd ask over there for you.

Can you get her to eat any of the baby meats? (Gerber or other baby foods) Stay away from the jars that have veggies in them or are listed as baby dinners. Try to get just the meat if you can. 

Is she drinking? One of my breeder friends did a concoction in desperation because she saw her whole litter was getting dehydrated (and they were on the road, away from home). I don't know if this is good or dangerous, but it worked for her - she mixed Pedialyte & some Karo syrup. It helped to hydrate the pups and give them a sugar boost right away. 

Does she seem dehydrated? Are you familiar with giving subcutaneous fluids?

A puppy that young will go downhill very fast. You may want to try calling an emergency weekend vet for some phone advice.

Good luck. I'm worried for this little one.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*pup*

Thanks guys for all the advice. She does drink well and she is otherwise happy, spunky and playful. she is not dehydrated as she will drink water and of course the formula I am feeding her so that is not a problem. I do not see any signs of failure to thrive other than the fact she doesn't eat. I have tried gerber baby foods...no dice...I have not tried the hamburger...so I will give it a try. Thanks again.Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good - I'm glad she is drinking and playful. Those are both good signs, and I agree with you that it does not sound like failure to thrive if she is doing both of those.

Can you isolate her from her mother and littermates for 20 minutes or so with a couple of food options on a flat plate and see if she will give up on playing and try to eat on her own?

What an odd situation!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Please keep us posted. maybe you need to post a picture of this little girl so we can all ewwww and ahhhh and send positive eating vibes her way


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*picture of pup*

this is a picture of Big Momma who was if you can believe it the largest, fattest pup in the litter at birth...send your vibes and your prayers....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe she just doen't want to leave momma yet. She might be a little immature. But, she sure is cute!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am sending good vibes your way.

She is just darling! ooh awe......

Marie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

She is way to cute not to thrive. Sending out all good Karma to Big Momma! 
Now go and eat sweet little girl. Make your momma's (human and canine) proud!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww! For not eating, she looks like she has a good amount of baby fat on her still.

I hope this resolves itself soon enough.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oooooh she really is a cutie pie! I wanna little girl just like that!! Maybe she is just gonna be a late bloomer...a little longer on the formula and then she'll be off and running just like the rest! I'm sending her the positive vibes. eace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Good Vibes Good Vibes, Good Vibes....eat, Big Mamma!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sending good vibes to Big Momma, she is adorable!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

She is adorable. Is her name really "big momma"?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love & Kisses to Big Momma!! Lets eat!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I know her problem she wants me to come get her so she can live at my house and be Smarty's little sister. (My DH would kill me) Very cute, sending only good vibs your way.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't mean to make light of this very serious situation-- but maybe calling her Big Momma gave her a weight/image complex. (hey this is coming from the woman who sort of believed that her Jasper "came out" as a Cat :brick: ) Maybe start calling her Princess, or Twiggy, or Cutie or even Puppy--- at 8 1/2 weeks she needs a real name. Please let us how she is doing today.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My Lexi has stopped eating at least one of her meals a day too!! Normally my guys wolf down two meals a day. Does anyone have a pup who prefers to eat only once a day?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper only eats once a day and usually pretty late. I give him a piece of Jerky in the morning so he doesn't get real hungry (although now I am reserching US made products so he hasn't been eating in the AM at all).


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*BIG MOMMA*

WELL, WE HAD A TINY BIT OF SUCCESS....SHE ATE 4 BITES OF COTTAGE CHEESE YESTERDAY...OF COURSE, SHE WILL NOT TOUCH IT TODAY! She is gaining weight from my feedings with the syringe and is even more spunky today than she has been. We are keeping her in our bedroom with us away from the other dogs so that she will bond more and maybe not miss her mom as much. And ...her registered name is El regalos Katie Mae( which is a grateful dead song for those of you who don't know) But....we DO CALL HER BIG MOMMA because she was the biggest, fattest pup in the litter...she looked like a guinea pig with little legs when she was born. ...of course, she is now the smallest.. Thanks for all your well wishes and good vibes...we will keep trying to get some food into her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohhh poor Big Momma, I hope that she will start eating regularly!! Lexi ate 1/2 her dinner tonight, but no breakfast, but she is acting fine, and certainly not a baby. I love the name Katie Mae!! Give her a kiss from all of us, and tell her to eat!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations on the success with the cottage cheese yesterday. Not that you want to start her in a habit of needing supplements, but have you considered adding chicken broth (with no extra salt/sodium)? That may be another option.

I'm going to send you a Private Message too.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*baby steps*

Great progress with big momma(Katie Mae) today. While we were at work, she did not eat her poop today!!! And after I put some salmon flavored food in her mouth, she ate a tablespoon of it out of my hand....won't touch the bowl yet...baby steps...we will try the chicken broth...have to make a run to the store. We stocked up at petsmart on 1 can of about all the brands we trusted and today the salmon was a hit.Susan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

You might also try a small plate instead of a bowl. My prior sick dog ate very poorly. If I put the food on a plate instead of her normal bowl, she'd eat it much better. You might try feeding her in different rooms too. For some strange reason, this seems to help. Good luck with your baby!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

One step at a time!! Good new, keep it up Big Momma!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope Big Momma continues to eat and regain her title!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yea, Susan!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I can 2nd the plate method. Jasper when he was in his finicky stage would never touch the bowl but would do better off a plate of the floor. Also- I could get him to eat almost 1/4 of a cup of kibble if he had to work for it- either by doing tricks (paw, sit) or if I put it in a kong with some cream cheese.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*Big Momma update*

Hey gang, We had another successful meal today...She ate about a teaspoon of salmon food again from my hand. We have tried different bowls and a couple plates...but if she will eat out of my hand I will take it....one tiny meal is more than she did last week and she is starting to gain weight I guess from the supplements. ( a tiny tiny bit)...maybe she is on the way to living up to her name....although we are trying to start calling her katie mae....we once had a cat who (the vet claimed) died from depression because of her weight...so we don't want any body image issues...Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad to hear the good news!!


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*Big Momma update*

Just a quick update on Big Momma's progress. She is now eating one meal a day of science diet salmon cat food ( out of my hand not from a plate or bowl). Not the best thing for her but better than nothing. I am going to the store today to see if science diet makes a salmon dog food. But with her eating this week and the formula she is getting she is up to 2 and a quarter pounds. She gained a quarter pound this week...not much but progress. We are pleased and hopeful that she is on the uphill stretch. Susan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesome job! Hopefully she was just nervous and will be eating with all the other pups in no time!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like progress, it's great to hear.

Maybe she just thinks she is a catound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

great news on Big Momma!! A gain is a gain, and not a loss, so that is promising. Hope she keeps it up!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yahoo!!! we'll keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just caught up with this thread. Just another voice, sending positive healing vibes to your baby. Eat big momma, eat! Sitting here waiting to hear about continued weight gain.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

So glad Big Momma is eating, even if it is cat food. Sending more healing vibes. Keep eating Big Momma keep eating.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go Big Momma, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

YEAHHH for Katie Mae I love that name it is so pretty, dainty, southern (yes I am also southern).eace:


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*Big Momma update*

Hey guys...just had to tell you...Our katie Mae(big Momma) ate her first meal out of a bowl today.!!!!!!!! We are so happy we can't see straight. she is still a little underweight and only eating science diet salmon cat food...but we will take what we can get. She has been eating out of my hand but I have been holding my hand over the bowl and making her go lower and lower into the bowl to get it and tonight she ate directly from the bowl....She is certainly on the uphill side. Thanks for all your well wishes....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good! I'm so glad for this victory for Katie Mae!

Now, if she can only start eating dog food, you'll have a huge burden off your shoulders.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You have come along way and I am happy for you. Roxie is 5
# at 6 months. Her eating continues to improve!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

So glad she is eating. She is such a cutie! Please post more photos.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah !! Way to go Big Momma ..
Maybe eventually you can mix the salmon cat food in with some dog kibble that has been softened in hot water .. There are a few brands of salmon dog food but hey it is great she is eating on her own ..
Now we are being picky ..
Wonderful news !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay Katie Mae !!! Way to go!! So glad to hear that she is making progress.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That's great news, soon she will be "Big Momma" again.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Katie Mae!!!! great news


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What wonderful news. I couldn't be happier for both of you. Go girl!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We're so happy to here "Katie Mae" is starting to eat. Still sending eating vibs her your way.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*big momma upda*

Big Momma ( katie Mae) continues to improve. she is still small for her age and maybe will always be small and still needs to put on more weight. The last 2 days she ate enough to make her tummy poke out and today.....SHE ATE CHICKEN DOG FOOD!!!!! I was not going to even try it until we got a little more weight on her and she surprised me by eating some I dropped on the floor while fixing someone else's food. No dry kibble yet...even if you let it soften, she ignores those spots...but maybe she is coming to terms with being a dog instead of a cat...I am sure your vibes and prayers are responsible ...so thanks...Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting! Go Big Momma! Eat up all that DOG food! eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good job Big Momma!!!! That is such good news!


----------

